

Designbump: like HN/inbound but for (web) designers - Zuz
http://designbump.com/

======
ABS
Zuz you are my little personal stalker (said in a friendly voice), it's not
the first time you post a link to something I've written/done before I get
around to do it myself... thanks I guess.

But in this case a) I will write a blog post and b) not sure the server is
ready for HN quite yet... I hope most of the hackers here will read "design"
and avoid clicking ;-)

